
Reducing Single Point of Failure using Service Workers - joebeetee
http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2015/reducing-single-point-of-failure-using-service-workers/
======
altano
I've seen a lot of weird talk regarding using Service Workers to do things
that don't make any sense to me.

In this case, what good is all this code? The service worker only controls the
page on _subsequent_ visits, after the user already has a warm cache that
includes the 3rd party script. And even if that weren't true, can your site
really degrade if angular times out and fails to load?

